# Game 4: Sacramento Kings at Phoenix Suns - 11/6



## ShuHanGuanYu (Feb 3, 2005)

*Game 4: Sacramento Kings (0-2) at Phoenix Suns (2-1)*

*Sunday, November 6th, 6:00 PM (PST - Arizona), FSN*












*Starting Lineup*





































Steve Nash Raja Bell James Jones Shawn Marion Kurt Thomas

*Reserves*

Boris Diaw 
Leandro Barbosa
Jim Jackson 
Brian Grant 
Eddie House 
Pat Burke 










*Starting Lineup*





































Mike Bibby Bonzi Wells Peja Stojakovic Shareef Abdur-Rahim Brad Miller

*Reserves*

Kenny Thomas 
Brian Skinner 
Kevin Martin 
Jason Hart 
Francisco Garcia 
Corliss Williamson 
Ronnie Price 





*Chris's Game Notes:* The Phoenix Suns hope to kick off a five game home-stand with a win over the struggling Sacramento Kings. The Suns play their second game in as many nights, their first back-to-back game of the season. Last night, the Suns went to Utah and spoiled the Jazz' undefeated start to the 2005-06 season. Steve Nash struggled with his shot, but still led the team by dropping 11 assists in 33 minutes. Shawn Marion was strong once again, with 20 and 11 to go with 3 steals. Boris Diaw was the story of this game, however, as he continued to impress with 14 points, 6 assists, 4 rebounds and 3 blocks in 28 minutes. The Suns hope that the sharing of minutes against Utah (only Marion played more than 34 minutes, with 41) will leave them with fresh legs for this game. Phoenix overcame a 21-rebound deficit to win their second straight road game. Sacramento thus far in its two games has struggled with the poor shooting of its stars Peja Stojakovic (30%) and Mike Bibby (23%), and they lost both games. On a positive note for the Kings, that will not likely continue. Free agent addition Shareef Abdur-Rahim added 17 points and 9 boards Wednesday against Houston, while Brad Miller contributed 21 and 8 to go with 7 assists. Can the Kings use this inside game and its size to its advantage against the Suns? Will the balanced attack of the Suns be able to punish the overall weak defense of the Kings? The Suns pick and roll defense will likely be put to the test, something they struggled with tremendously when Amare Stoudemire was in the lineup. This came will come down to who hits their shots and how well each team takes advantage of its late game possessions.

​


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

This is gonna be like the Suns playing the Lakers, not a lot of D and no inside presences, besides Adurim.


----------



## Carbo04 (Apr 15, 2005)

I think we'll take this. The Kings are overrated to begin with, and the good they do have is looking crappy thus far.


----------



## sunsaz (Apr 18, 2005)

Can't be there. Got volunteer work I have to do tonight. So if we lose, I'll take the bullet.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Kings 131
Suns 129

No, there will be no over time , niether team plays real defense and it will come down to the last stretch


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

qrich1fan said:


> Kings 131
> Suns 129
> 
> No, there will be no over time , niether team plays real defense and it will come down to the last stretch


You're insane qrich.



But its gonna be a high scoring game none the less.


----------



## rdm2 (Sep 17, 2005)

4 hours to tip off, argh! Games are starting so late now with the time changes. (edit) woops, damn schedules from 3 different sites are confusing me, looks like its about to start now i was wrong about the time 

Suns should pull this out, the Kings look like they haven't developed the same early season chemistry that the Suns have.


----------



## 1 Penny (Jul 11, 2003)

I predict a high scoring game.

Suns 117
Kings 109

Suns to make a late come back in the fourth to overtake the Kings who will lead most of the game.


----------



## KingHandles (Mar 19, 2005)

Keep me posted. I put all of my points on the Suns in the vbookie!!!


----------



## ChristopherJ (Aug 10, 2004)

Man I hope we beat them, I really don't like Sacramento at all.

I say Suns take this one 115-109. Not going to put any ucash on this one though, Sacramento has a very solid team.


----------



## rdm2 (Sep 17, 2005)

Diaw had the wide open layup/dunk again and passed it. Just as the commentator said, thats the worst good pass ive ever seen. But I love this kid's game, he is an absolute bright spot that we definitely need in this hard time without Amare.


----------



## KingHandles (Mar 19, 2005)

Keep me updated rdm2. You the only one here. I want to know whats going down.


----------



## KingHandles (Mar 19, 2005)

A 3 from Jones keeps space. Im watching on yahoo live update.

56-49 Suns. with 1:53 in the 2nd.


----------



## rdm2 (Sep 17, 2005)

Bench has been extremely productive but Sac is making a little mini run nearing the end of the half. Suns are fouling a lot.

On the bright side, Ball movement has looked pretty good so far and its been producing a lot of points for the Suns.


----------



## rdm2 (Sep 17, 2005)

Kings came within 2 but Bell with a 3 to give a bit of cushion. 

Half time 55 - 60 , suns up by 5.


----------



## KingHandles (Mar 19, 2005)

55-60, suns at the half.

Marion seems to be having a nice game.


----------



## ChristopherJ (Aug 10, 2004)

Looks like Steve is on his way to another double digit assist and point performance...


----------



## rdm2 (Sep 17, 2005)

Both teams on fire not missing mid 3rd. Defense is non existant hehe.


----------



## KingHandles (Mar 19, 2005)

Man, Im nerved up not being able to watch this game.


----------



## rdm2 (Sep 17, 2005)

Peja is torching us.


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu (Feb 3, 2005)

Hey guys, just got home from work. Ouch, Peja's killing us! You just knew he was going to break out of that slump sooner or later, I was just hoping it'd be later.  Suns from what I've seen aren't bringing down the defensive boards very well either. When Sacramento finally misses, you've gotta get those rebounds. Suns down 104-95 now. Definitely a winnable game, but we'll see what happens. Good to see people posting here during the game. :cheers:


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu (Feb 3, 2005)

What a freaking block by Diaw! He is seriously playing out of this world right now. 107-102 Sacramento, and Kings will shoot free throws the rest of way as the Suns are already in the penalty. That hurts.


----------



## rdm2 (Sep 17, 2005)

This is an amazing game. Diaw and Barbosa are making the clutch plays down the stretch. 

Suns just regained the lead by 1 on a Marion freethrow. Lets hope they can close it out.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

111-110 Suns up. We've surged late. about 2 mins and change left.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Miller made 2 FTs to take the lead, we ended up missing on the next possession but Barbosa with the steal, scored and 1. Suns 114-112.

Diaw almost has a triple double.

Damnit, we just fouled. SAR Missed both! rebound Marion. 1 min left


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

damnit tied now. 114-114 and Marion got called for a charge on a fast break 35 secs left.


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu (Feb 3, 2005)

Ouch! Marion had Diaw right there but ended up with an offensive foul. Pretty much comes down to whoever hits their shot in their last possession. No fouls!


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu (Feb 3, 2005)

Nice shot by Abdur-Rahim. THREE!!!!! Barbosa! Beautiful! Suns up 1!


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

They missed both FTs :biggrin: 

uh-oh,Marion offensive foul sb was flopping


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

SAR scores to make it 116-114...Nash drives it to the lane and passes it to Barbosa and he drains a 3!!! 117-116


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Loose ball foul on KT. 117-116. 13.3 secs left. SAR at the line. Made both.

.7 left. Ball got knocked out of bounds. Suns ball still. Kings up by 118-117


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu (Feb 3, 2005)

Yikes, not good. .7 left to do something.


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu (Feb 3, 2005)

Awesome game, but damn. Sucks to lose that one with the young guys stepping up. You'd like to reward that with a win. Still, can't be mad when Diaw and Barbosa made huge strides.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Pass into Grant? the shot was short. Kings win


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

ShuHanGuanYu said:


> Awesome game, but damn. Sucks to lose that one with the young guys stepping up. You'd like to reward that with a win. Still, can't be mad when Diaw and Barbosa made huge strides.



yeah definitely, it sucks. my dinners been made for 20 mins now. I waited to just listen to the game lol

Yeah, I love what Diaw and Barbosa are doing as well. I bet Diaw is surprising a lot of people. MIP player possibly?


----------



## rdm2 (Sep 17, 2005)

Lame. KT had like 3 fouls at the end which resulted in free points for Sac, probably the difference maker imo.


----------



## 1 Penny (Jul 11, 2003)

Good game by the Kings... Diaw impressive almost a triple double, but didnt capitalize near at the end.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

rdm2 said:


> Lame. KT had like 3 fouls at the end which resulted in free points for Sac, probably the difference maker imo.


yeah, and commentators were saying the fouls were iffy. and they also said SAR likes to push off quite abit but no calls. I didn't see it so.


----------



## 1 Penny (Jul 11, 2003)

Dissapointing lost, the comeback almost worked, but just execution by the Kings hitting those key free throws... darn this would of been 5 times better for Diaw and Barbosa if the suns won....


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

Awesome game by Kings,but it's very impressive that Suns is still capable of scoring nearly 120 pts with Amare out.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

I knew Bibby and Peja would some how for there touch. 

The last call that got SAR to the foul line was the worst call of the game. 

The offciating sucked, badly.

And why the heck did they give the ball to Brian Grant!? 


I hope the Suns learn there lesson and rebound the damn ball.


----------



## KingHandles (Mar 19, 2005)

I lost 10,000 ****in points. Damn.


----------



## jibikao (Nov 14, 2004)

Kings had 29 FT and we only had 16. We shot 55% and still lost the game. 

I didn't watch the game but the stats looks quite unfair.... either we did not attack inside at all or the refs gave Kings all the fouls. I am not too sure if Kings is a good inside-game team. Where did they draw all the fouls from?

We fouled 27 to 18. I didn't know Suns foul that much.... weird.

Maybe it's back-to-back game?


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu (Feb 3, 2005)

Suns actually do foul a lot more this year. They have guys like Bell and Thomas on the floor, who play aggressively. Q never got any fouls because he wasn't near the guy he was supposed to be defending.


----------



## ChristopherJ (Aug 10, 2004)

Tough loss. It's frustrating to think that the Suns could very easily be 4-0 right now.


----------



## G-Force (Jan 4, 2005)

jibikao said:


> Kings had 29 FT and we only had 16. We shot 55% and still lost the game.
> 
> I didn't watch the game but the stats looks quite unfair.... either we did not attack inside at all or the refs gave Kings all the fouls. I am not too sure if Kings is a good inside-game team. Where did they draw all the fouls from?
> 
> ...


I didn't catch any of the game, I'm just looking at the box score and wondering how the SUns shot so well and still lost the game. Then I see that the Kings got 13 more shot attempts from the field due to 10 more rebounds and 5 less turnovers. But dang, the Suns had 10 blocks. What a game to lose to a team desperate for a win.

G-Force


----------



## ballstorm (Nov 30, 2003)

that is a tough loss , but right now the collective game is still a work in progress , and it will just get better with time . 

Another game by Diaw  ...he finished just a step away from a triple double , but I'm sure he does not mind .


----------



## Sedd (Sep 1, 2003)

I like what I saw even though it was a loss. Peja had a good 3rd and they were down as much as 13 in the 4th. House and Barbosa do so much damage together in the 4th it's not funny. Proud of Barbosa's breaking out party. Keep up the good work.


----------



## Tiz (May 9, 2005)

That was a good game last night. The bench is proving to be valuable, at one point all the starters were on the bench.

Was impressed with Barbosa and Diaw the most, Jackson seems to have lost his touch. Hopefully he gets it back ASAP.

Fun game to watch just a little disappointed with the outcome, especially since Raja was fouled on his last shot attempt and should have gone to the line. I was surprised to see KT take the last shot of the game, too bad it bounced of the rim.


----------



## Zei_Zao_LS (Apr 1, 2005)

Well, got back from the game last night saddened to the core. Barbosa hits 23, Diaw has an amazing night, the entire crowd going crazy, and we lost it because of a foul from Kurt Thomas. Then, compounding the problem, Brian Grant took the final shot.

Cedric Ceballos got me all excited.


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu (Feb 3, 2005)

Zei_Zao_LS said:


> Well, got back from the game last night saddened to the core. Barbosa hits 23, Diaw has an amazing night, the entire crowd going crazy, and we lost it because of a foul from Kurt Thomas. Then, compounding the problem, Brian Grant took the final shot.
> 
> Cedric Ceballos got me all excited.


Yeah, rough night by Kurt. Now we get no Suns until Thursday. Crappy!


----------



## 1 Penny (Jul 11, 2003)

The calls were questionable, but I dont want to whine and b!tch about it. The Suns lost period. Always think that the Suns shouldnt have put themselves in that situation. I think the Suns played well except for the third quarter but you have to give props to the Kings.

Diaw was fantastic... he is seriously going to be a major contributor for the Suns.


----------



## c_dog (Sep 15, 2002)

it was a good game from two of my favorite teams. it was definitely one of the best games i've seen in a while. it was fun and exciting from beginning to end, but i liked the 3rd quarter the most, especially that stretch where both teams were just exchanging baskets and the ball never touched the iron. the suns played amazing down the stretch, but as all games there has to be a winner and a loser and the kings made some clutch plays while the suns, also clutch, ended up falling just short. still, great game.


----------



## jibikao (Nov 14, 2004)

Let's move on. Kings won't be a threat to us. We need to learn how to beat Mavs/Spurs/Rocket/Golden States/Nuggests since they pose more threat to us than ... Kings. Let them have the win. We suck at protecting our boards. That's one lesson learned. 

And a win over Pistons will make sure you forget this painful loss against Kings.  

Hopefully these 4 day rest is good enough for us to figure out how to protect our boards because I know the two Wallaces are great good at getting boards, offensively/defensively. You just don't want to lose a game by shooting 55% and score over 100+.


----------

